
Scammers Are Stealing Bitcoin on Twitter With a Classic Scheme - paulpauper
https://www.wired.com/story/classic-scam-steals-bitcoin-on-twitter/
======
rando444
'a fool and his money are soon parted' will always hold true no matter what
you use for currency.

